# Please help an Aussie with Tesco discounts



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi guys,

Well, 23 days to go and we are off to England to collect our motorhome and go on our mega adventure! Time is getting sooo close!

I read that Tesco has vouchers and club card (how do I get one of those?). On the day we collect the motorhome, I will do a mega-shop at Tesco, near to the hotel where we are staying. 

How can I use them for a tunnel crossing? I wanted to book the tickets now. The offiial site says for us one way om motorhome 2 adults two kids, 91 pds (1pm crossing). This is the time we want to cross (give or take an hour). Id like to make it cheaper!

ALSO.... we are returning Hook of Holland to Harwich and would also be interested in scoring a discount there.

Does anyone want to post me some Tesco vouchers to my home here in Australia ????

I need step by step details.

On top of all this...we are putting our home on the market whilst we are away so we have been working our ringers off getting house looking speccy. We will be SOOOO totally ready for a holiday!

Cheers from Oz,

Rita


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello 

think you have to be a UK resident (not 100%) though. You don't just get them they come every 2/3 months and you collect them its a supermarket reward point system like Nectar points.

You can buy them from fleabay for a euro crossing but have never done it so not sure how they do it as they are non-transferable but seem to sell a load.

Not sure anyone would just send you them as they are a reward and if you get say £15 worth you get up to 4x on certain things like cinema and for example Eden Project so you redeem them. 

Are you staying for a long time in UK? are you thinking of living here? (mad!)

Greenie


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

I think that once you have a Tesco card registered in the UK you will then get sent vouchers each month and then the vouchers are used against the cost of a crossing that you want to book.

We have never done this so this is only an assumption. When we were living in the UK and had a Tesco card we received Tesco Vouchers to use each month at Tescos.


----------



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> Are you staying for a long time in UK? are you thinking of living here? (mad!)
> 
> Greenie


Noooo, just staying overnight to collect motorhome, then leave the same day we return to UK for debt ridden Greece (hope its still there in August).

Oh well, if anyoe else has any suggestions...,Im all ears for saving some dosh.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You get a card in store - but getting vouchers is not that easy, you need to spend A LOT of money and then wait until the point crediting period is up before you get a statement and then swap the points vouchers on the statement for deals vouchers and then swap the deals vouchers for the deal you want. (I think).

At a guess I would think that your grocery shopping and fuel purchase spending (<Edit2> in the UK) throughout your trip should get you enough vouchers for a crossing deal just before you go home.

<Edit>
PS and you'll need a UK contact address to register the card to and for the statements etc. to be sent to.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You might be better on the ferry if it is you are after a cheaper deal you are after.
I would say you are taking a risk going straight off with a unknown van,

I would at least plan a few days just in case and to make sure it all works and you know how to work it .


It is much easier to sort problems here the tring to find dealers and cope with a foriegn tounge.

Andy


----------

